# oggi aluminum vs stainless steel water bottles?



## smellyann82 (Feb 6, 2006)

what is the difference??
anyone use the oggi bottle? we found them tonight for 6 bucks at home goods and wonder if they are any good.


----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

I've not seen them, but I am guessing that they are Sigg bottle knockoffs-I had bought some eddie bauer ones at target a long time ago, and the lids leaked horribly. I got some actual siggs that are still going strong two years later despite my tendency to drop them on cement and dent them


----------

